# Boxer and Pug owners



## Jenna (Nov 8, 2010)

I am looking into getting either a boxer or a pug in the fall when i am no longer living on campus at my college and I would like to see how many of you guys own either breed and what you think of them...pics are of course welcome


----------



## Ashley (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a boxer. They are a great dog, very high energy, very smart, almost to smart. Bella is 3.5 years old but acts like she is still a 12 week old puppy. I cant keep her off the counter to save my life. She can clear a 4 foot cattle panel with out a problem. She is very very high energy and eats like a horse.

However, she is very smart, loveable, loyal and protective. She tolorates pretty much anything including kids and cats.

As much as I find myself yelling at her to get off the counter I wouldnt trade her for a pug anyday!


----------



## liltnt (Nov 9, 2010)

Ashley do you really know that??? Have you tried a pug? Just kidding ok. I have had both breed boxers for years and love them to death but now that I am older I have two pugs. Now to be totally honest, pugs shed ALOT. So before you get one you have to know that. And one of mine is worse than the other. But they are lovable, love to be close to you always. But so did my boxers. Even watching tv they want to be touching you at least. Although pugs are not as protective as a boxer is. Good luck making your decision.


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a male boxer that I would not trade for anything... Bandit is a love bug. He dont care for men to much but loves my husband..



.... He hates a cat for sure. As a puppy he was dumb as anything. But as a 5 year old boxer you would hate to walk up on him in a dark ally no telling what he will do to you which is a good thing as he stays with my mother in law she can tell by his bark if something is outside.. it makes her feel safe as her husband passsed away 4 years ago. does she trust Bandit heck no...

We have a 6 year old son that Bandit loves to death when bandit was a puppy he would jump on Hunter and Hunter had all he could take of that so what did my 2 year old do at that time he picked up a stick and hit bandit with it and till this day bandit will not jump on any kid or adult.. Bandit is a outside dog with all the fine things in life a dog could ask for. in the summer he had a pool in cool off in and a fan to keep him cool and he also comes home during the day.. in the winter he has a heat lamp and more covers then we do and he loves it. he dont care to come inside that much he is more then happy to beside the horses.

they are a great family dog. would i have another one more no. As i raise the aust cattle dogs i dont think I would have another boxer. my cattle dogs are like a miniature horse you just cant stop with one. the cattle dogs are for me.. I lost my bitch back in sept that no one could get 2 feet to me before she had got you.. she was a slick she would act like she like you then the second you turned your back she would have you. you could not get in my jeep or near me she would put you in your place.. But I do love my boxer. he has became more of my mother in laws dog then mine. she wanted something over there with her since her husband passed that would protect her and he does I would not grap her.

Good luck with the one you choose.

Diane


----------



## Ashley (Nov 9, 2010)

Neither dog is a breed to be left outside. My boxer loves to go out, and normally I have to force her back inside, but I would never leave her out there. In the summer she goes out with us, and when she is hot she finds a shade tree, in the winter I have to force her in so she dont freeze her feet. She absolutely hates water other then the bath tube. She will jump right in that, however she will not go in lakes or ponds(she stears very clear of ours).

These days she is getting less outside time with us as the neighbors have threatened to shoot her. One of our other dogs got out and went to their place, Bella followed, and the little dog went for there big dog. Nobody and nothing was harmed. Bella stays home if she is out by herself, but everytime they see her out they threaten to shoot her. I tell them go ahead, I know the laws and they will regret it. I also said I will remember that when there dog runs out to my horses when I am riding on the road, or runs over to our place when we are out(apparently his dog shocker he over uses doesnt work much).

I have never owned a pug, but have been around many. Just not my breed. I like an active dog tho.


----------



## AshleyNicole (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a pug that I LOVE. He is about the sweetest dog ever, follows me around and a great cuddle bug a night (if you can stand the snoring) He is very attached to me so if thats something you like than thats your dog. Button (thats his name) does try to be protective and thinks he is a big dog in a little dog body but I think thats because he is around the other big dogs. Very sweet dog and very lovable probably the sweetest dog I've had. I'll post his pic. lol he has the longest tongue so his nickname is button the dr of love. (his tongue we call his love) But yes they do shed a lot and snore but I wouldn't trade him for any other breed. oh and he is active....more active than my lab really just in a small package. I even know someone who does agility with her pugs so not so inactive as some would think but also knows when it's time to relax and calm down, but then I guess it depends on the dog. I don't think I'll ever be without a pug after having button.


----------



## Reble (Nov 9, 2010)

what about a bull mastiff.

My daughter and grand daughter love Bella,


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Nov 9, 2010)

Ashley

Bandit stays on the outside I am fully aware that that they are not to be an outside dog. But bandit loves to be out all year long. It is not like he dont have heat in the winter and shade and something cool to get in. I dont think I am doing anything wrong or my vet would have my head when it comes to him


----------



## Katiean (Nov 9, 2010)

How about a hairy pug?






Actually a Japanese Chin. They very seldom bark and actually do not require a lot of grooming.


----------



## uwharrie (Nov 9, 2010)

Boxers are very high energy and can get into trouble ( ie tearing things up) if not kept busy.

Pugs are pretty laid back. Both breeds are great family pets.

You need to take into account what you want from a dog? Do you want one just as a companion? would you like for it to go jogging? what about canine sports ( agility, flyball ect)

how much space do you have? how much space in your car? Dogs should always ride crated in a vehicle. Just like you would never let your child ride without it's seatbelt your dog should not ride without being properly secured. It is difficult to properly secure a large dog in a small car.

Pugs cannot handle hot weather, (none of the snub nosed breeds handle heat well)

My suggestion is to find a dog show in your area and go and talk to breeders. They can tell you the good and bad about each breed ( and trust me ALL breeds have good and bad). You may also want to check out each breed's respective rescue groups. The AKC's website is a great resource for contacts


----------



## LAminiatures (Nov 9, 2010)

Have you looked at a Boston Terrier? I have owned 3 and they are great dogs. Easy to train great around kids and horses. Worst part is they snore.

Just a thought


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't own one but I think French Bulldogs are pretty cool.


----------



## Jenna (Nov 11, 2010)

uwharrie said:


> Boxers are very high energy and can get into trouble ( ie tearing things up) if not kept busy.
> 
> Pugs are pretty laid back. Both breeds are great family pets.
> 
> ...


I wont have a ton of room as im in college, and will be probably living with my boyfriend and a couple of friends, but i do want a fairly energetic dog, i love playing ball and knowing my dog needs exersieze would motivate me to get out more, we are planning on renting a house not an apartment, and my boyfriend has a durango, and i have a 02 for taurus. Im not set on either breed as i may see about adopting from a shelter, but my family has friends that breed boxers and ive been around them alot, and getting one from her, would be a comfort knowing where the pups come from and knowing atleast the mother. I live in Maine, so long intense periods of heat arent a huge worry and my house has airconditioning, as well as my room is in the basement which stays cool, so in the summer when im home its not that big of a deal.

I have always admired pugs and have always wanted a black one and i do like that they are small.


----------



## Jenna (Nov 11, 2010)

LAminiatures said:


> Have you looked at a Boston Terrier? I have owned 3 and they are great dogs. Easy to train great around kids and horses. Worst part is they snore.
> 
> Just a thought


My sister has two and i think they are adorable, but not for me...lol


----------



## Ashley (Nov 11, 2010)

I hear you on Bostons. I am not a fan either and I have 2 of them. My boxer never chewed up anything.


----------



## minih (Nov 12, 2010)

We have two pugs and a boxer, wouldn't have it any other way!

Angel and Bunny

Angel and Milo

Angel

Bunny

Sweety

All three together

LOL I have a lot more pics of them!


----------



## drk (Nov 15, 2010)

Wanted to chime in here about Boxers.. I have had dogs all my life and 6 years ago got my first boxer puppy. OMG I have NEVER had such a great dog. She is Gentle, SMART, and gets along with anybody and anything. She loves my miniature foals and they love her.

We also have a Great Dane and a Maltese...LOL SMALL-BIGGER-BIGGEST


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Nov 16, 2010)

I have both, and love them both. I have had a pug almost all my life, and to put our first one to sleep at 18 years old. Boxers my experience is shorter, my boxer wants to be a lap dog, she also cannot stand to be fenced in or fenced out..same goes for being in the house so we had a doggy door put in....that worked great until she started bringing in her friends...woke up and found her on the couch with a possum...I have a picture but not posted anywhere where I can upload it here.

Pugs are super energetic as puppies and calm down with age, and are called velcro dogs because they always want to be with you every minute..as someone else said and aways touching you if not in your lap. Boxers are much the same way just bigger...and you have to have a good fence and I recommend alot of room....mine can easily jump a fence and my daughter had to rehome hers because she lived in town and he kept jumping the fence.

AND...I just happen to have a litter of pug puppies...actually have 2 left...male and female...both fawn...and I am way to far from you. These little ones cannot get enough attention..thier playtime in spent in the kitchen/dining area and if you walk through there you have one hanging off both legs LOL














Good luck! BTW pugs do have different coats..some have slick coats some furry..both shed


----------

